# Night Temp In Wooden Enclosure?



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

So with the new viv set up I've done away with using a heat mat for my largest corn I've been monitoring the temps throughout the days they sit at 29'c to 30'c from 9am to 9pm 12 hours a day yet I can't find a clear answer on night time temps I've read that the enclosure should be around 20'c throughout the night cycle with others saying anything below 19'c is dangerous for corns?

I live in an old house that isn't as well insulated as these modern day houses and I checked my night time temp this morning and the digital thermometer inside the enclosure read 16.5'c at it's lowest I've also read and been told that corns don't need heat during the night due to how hardy they are and that low temps can trigger brumation, This has me concerned will she be ok at that temp during the night? Or should I consider adding a heat mat back into the enclosure and if so how would I go about doing so? When used on her glass enclosure I had a heat lamp for during the day and a mat for night time on the outside of the enclosure but using one on the inside of an enclosure is new to me so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

In over 25yrs of keeping corns, we've never used heat at night except for babies. We generally go for 12hrs in the darker months, to 14hrs in the lighter ones, using 75w plus uva/uvb bulbs. We've never had any issues health wise and lost our first corn at just over 24yrs old. Never had one go into brumation. Over that time we've lived in several properties (hubby was in RAF), though he retired 15yrs ago and we now live in a big bungalow that isn't particularly cosy. 

Corns are just amazingly hardy snakes and as long as they have snug hides, good food and daytime heat, they do really well. This is Bert, our current chunk of a corn, estimated to be around 8yrs old. She's a rescue, hence uncertainty of her age. She was in super active, trash the viv mode when I took these.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm just concerned it's more the people say the enclosure should be kept at 20'c at night or no lower that 19'c I've just checked in on her she seems fine other than the obvious going through a shed, and yeah I've noticed corns are very hardy I just worry way to much but I'm a lover of animals and the best interest of the animal always comes first in my mind.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Other than states such as Florida it gets below 20c at nigh across the range Corn snakes are found. In northern areas where snow is common they burmate, other areas they just slow down. Exposed to 16c at night is not a problem, even for a few weeks. Your corn will just do what comes naturally and bask the moment the heater comes on in the day time.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Malc said:


> Other than states such as Florida it gets below 20c at nigh across the range Corn snakes are found. In northern areas where snow is common they burmate, other areas they just slow down. Exposed to 16c at night is not a problem, even for a few weeks. Your corn will just do what comes naturally and bask the moment the heater comes on in the day time.


Appreciate that Malc good to know I don't have to worry about her during the night now.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't use night heat & my corn even eats throughout the winter. In fact he eats all the time unless in blue or during the mating period.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

wilkinss77 said:


> I don't use night heat & my corn even eats throughout the winter. In fact he eats all the time unless in blue or during the mating period.


My corns eat all the time even when in blue, I don't question it if they eat they eat if they don't they don't.


----------

